# H.T. & Co. info. anyone



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Being a nice day I dug for a couple hours next door yesterday and found 4 pretty old bottle and would like some info I on a couple


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry that was one of the bottles but not the one. On a Red Raven Splits bottle  what does the number mean?


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

One more question on the 4" amber H,T. & CO. age and what it held, also what causes the swirls in the glass. Thanks


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Haven't posted in awhile, got a little lost , my new digs


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Again


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

H.T. & Co.


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Lots of swirls


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

One more


----------



## botlguy (Sep 1, 2013)

The Red Raven Split is a beer I'm sure, the 3 is a mold number I believe. The swirls in the H.T. & Co. are from being buried where the chemical composition of the soil etched the glass, eating the softer parts, leaving the harder parts. At least that is what I learned years ago. That hutch is nice.


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks botlguy, I have wondered what causes the swirls in some I have dug, interesting. Some research call the red raven a beer/soda/medicine. Thanks on the hutch too.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey there, nice finds! Find any more Trimes in your yard lately? [] I dug some BIM crown CCS&MW Co. bottles when I was in N.O. a couple years ago. Wish they were blobs. []

 Upon searching around for "H.T. & Co." candidates I turned up a link to Matt's Medicine Nexus, wherein he states that the "H.T. & Co." refers to the "Henry Thayer & Co." of Cambridgeport Ma. So I suppose it held a medicine or nutritional/digestive supplement. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 1, 2013)

The Henry Thayer company was in business for quite a while and made many products. 
 There are a couple bottles they just embossed H T & Co.


----------



## orleansdigger (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guy for the info on the H.T.& Co. bottle.  Plumbata, I have dug 6 blob top, this being the first light green and no damage. I did dig a C.C.S. & M.W. Co. seltzer bottle that was in good condition, so far I have dug around 200 bottles 50 feet out my back door. No more trimes , but I did find a 1906 liberty head nickel.  Again thanks


----------

